# BMW 135i 12' Showing 4 Central Control Unit Codes



## InvertedRain (8 mo ago)

Hi, I have just purchased a 135i 12' (N55) w/ 89K miles on it. I don't have any dash lights or odd issue.

Recently purchased a betterish OBDII reader (bluedriver) which is find the following issues:




















I don't know much about this car yet but I am electronically inclinded (IT / build PCs since childhood).

Anything I should do for this car toward these code issues? I now the battery replacement happened at 86737 miles.

Drive belt, tensioner and idler pulley replaced at 84550mi. Thank you.


----------

